# sundews? any one have any in your setups??



## HoofArded (Apr 29, 2013)

I know u have a few in my new Vivarium set up but more curious how many of you use them in your tanks? what types are around & what frogs/critters are in the tank with them. below are some of me and the Wifes collection. i would love to see some other collections of sundews  


























[/quote]


----------



## zth8992 (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't have any but those are way cool!


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Those are really awesome, now you just spurned an idea to incorporate some into the outside perimeter of my viv to catch escaped flies. I wonder if bean beetles would have any attraction to them, I know they can eat the beetles. Do you plan on taking them out of your viv to give them a dormancy period?


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I love sundews, I mix them outside with all of my North American Sarracenia plants. Here's D.Filiformis from last summer, it should be coming out of dormancy very soon for me. 









Steve


----------



## HoofArded (Apr 29, 2013)

zth8992 said:


> I don't have any but those are way cool!


Thanks here's a couple of pics of what i put in my tank, they just got planted a few days ago and still need to acclimate to the tank. also working on getting a few small pitchers. 


my tank. and my sons belly LOL 









typical Capensis









albino Capensis









this picture has what we think is a bladder wart, green burmannii, and another albino capenesis.


----------



## HoofArded (Apr 29, 2013)

SDRiding said:


> Those are really awesome, now you just spurned an idea to incorporate some into the outside perimeter of my viv to catch escaped flies. I wonder if bean beetles would have any attraction to them, I know they can eat the beetles. Do you plan on taking them out of your viv to give them a dormancy period?


some of ours get a dormancy depends on what species it is. the ones in my tank don't need it  most of these on the deck next to are awaking Sarracenia. but they recently came out of are indoor area. im not sure if they attract them but i've defiantly seen a few on my big albino capensis we use it to catch the Noseeums that just love to eat us haha... 











Steverd said:


> I love sundews, I mix them outside with all of my North American Sarracenia plants. Here's D.Filiformis from last summer, it should be coming out of dormancy very soon for me.
> 
> View attachment 39471
> 
> ...


Nice!!!! we got a few of those on the way!! excited i love them!!! also here's a pic of ours took it a few days ago so glad to see them waking up. we have 16 different species at the moment.


----------



## redtxn (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm new to frogs and don't have any vivariums yet... still learning and researching. I do have terrariums, but mainly for moss cultivation. But soon I'll be diving headfirst into the Dendro hobby. Here's a few other carnivorous plants.

I grow cephalotus, nepenthes, dionaea, drosera and sarracenia, although most of the pitcher plants are just coming out of winter dormancy and starting to produce flowers. My sundews froze to the ground and are just now starting to resurface.

Cephalotus








Nepenthes


----------



## HoofArded (Apr 29, 2013)

redtxn said:


> I'm new to frogs and don't have any vivariums yet... still learning and researching. I do have terrariums, but mainly for moss cultivation. But soon I'll be diving headfirst into the Dendro hobby. Here's a few other carnivorous plants.
> 
> I grow cephalotus, nepenthes, dionaea, drosera and sarracenia, although most of the pitcher plants are just coming out of winter dormancy and starting to produce flowers. My sundews froze to the ground and are just now starting to resurface.
> 
> ...


SOO beautiful dang that's one sexy cephalotus! we just getting started our selves. me and my wife and 5 year old are diving head first into the hobbie. we just built are first vivarium pictured above we had a blast! and i'm sure there will be more to come! we are also just getting into pitchers we have quite a few sundews. but the neps we have are still seedlings.


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

Any special requirements to keep sundews in a vivarium? Substrate?


----------



## HoofArded (Apr 29, 2013)

r.avalos said:


> Any special requirements to keep sundews in a vivarium? Substrate?


peat moss is what i grow all mine in. but you can do a 50/50 coco/peat but make sure you don't use tap water when watering and its best to mist water on if you cant water from the bottom that is. fog works good to. tap water will kill most of them so use distilled or reverse osmosis or a thick fog work as well.


----------

